# Pics of the Stray we rescued



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

From my previous thread:
http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/35370-rescued-dog-need-some.html

Well I would lilke to introduce PeeWee...This is the stray that we found last week and took in. He went to the vets and said he was healthy but just had some hook worms so we are giving him meds for that. he is about a yr old the vet said.

What breed is he? i was thinkign Min Pin but wasnt 100% sure! 

I am in the process of scheduling his neutering to be done in the next few weeks... but if you look at his name there is a reason we named him PeeWee lol...i was stuck between that and Whizzer..so here is PeeWee


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

diffenetly a min pin or a min pin mix... cute guy... those boogers bounce off the walls. In a good way.


----------



## mizattitude (Oct 18, 2008)

dleggs15 said:


> From my previous thread:
> http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/35370-rescued-dog-need-some.html
> 
> Well I would lilke to introduce PeeWee...This is the stray that we found last week and took in. He went to the vets and said he was healthy but just had some hook worms so we are giving him meds for that. he is about a yr old the vet said.
> ...



those dogs TAKE off in a second. and can climb fences...LOL. its owner is probably looking for it..LOL. sweet dogs and very smart. i owned one briefly, but found it impossible to contain.


----------

